# FS: 30H Vivarium With T5HO Light



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Mitchell Kaliner - Westchester County, NY 

Hello,

I will soon be moving my 2.1 group of D. leucomelas to my 65g Peninsula Vivarium in two weeks and will no longer need the old 30 gallon vivarium. Dimensions are 24"x12"x24". 

This vivarium is a jungle of plants - The Ficus pumila, Purple Wandering Jew, and Alocasia amazonica are dominating the tank. It gives the tank a cool look in my opinion with so much growth. The tank has a kitty litter background which once fell apart but is now covered in mosses and Ficus pumila. There's a single bromeliad mounted to the clay also. 

I should make it known that this vivarium has healthy populations of both Nemerteans and Slugs. A CO2 bomb could possibly fix this issue but it is up to the buyer as to whether or not they want to do anything about it. It is still a healthy environment for frogs, but some plants will be damaged by the slugs and the Nemerteans will prey on microfauna. 

Here are a few pictures of the vivarium: 









Fairly recent FTS. The Alocasia has increased in size since this photo was taken, and the Ficus pumila has covered the background much more since the photo was taken. 









The Ficus Pumila carpet on the ground 









The Alocasia 

This Vivarium comes with a Sunleaves 24" two bulb T5HO fixture. I am currently running one 6700K bulb but a second 10,000K bulb can be included if you'd like. 

*Price: $100*

I am willing to bring down the price if the buyer has an Orchids or rare Vining Plants to offer. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Price is now $80.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Price is now $70, or less if trading for plants.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

How about $60? Also, who gave the thread a 1 star rating? Hmm...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm surprised noone has claimed this yet. Also, how do you rate a thread?


----------



## SciGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

sent you a pm


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

eos said:


> I'm surprised noone has claimed this yet. Also, how do you rate a thread?


Me too. You can rate a thread with the little voting box on the green bar at the top of the thread. 



SciGuy said:


> sent you a pm


Replied!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Sold. Thanks!


----------

